# Diesel engine performance - please help!!



## BigJay1852 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi!!

Could anyone help me with a query on the performance of my UK spec 2005 X-trail 2.2 Dci SVE. I have had this car for just over 2 weeks and done approx 650miles in it but I feel that it is revving quite high through the gears compared to other X-trails that I have driven or tested. My car seems to rev at about 3000rpm in 5th gear around the 70-80mph mark and between 3500-4000rpm at 90-100mph in 6th gear which is supposed to be an overdrive gear. Other X-trails that I tested and drove certainly didn't rev this high and had a good turn of power when accerlerating even at higher speeds in 6th gear. Mine seems to be very sedate and I cannot feel the turbo kick in when using the higher gears like the other cars did. Am I being paranoid or is this normal?? By the way this is the second brand new car that I have had from Nissan as the first brand new one they sold me had a faulty whistling turbo from day 1!!!! 

Regards,

BigJay1852


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like you may have an ECU problem. This seems to be commonplace on many diesel Mark II X-Trails and there is currently a recall going on for cars with this engine to have ECUs remapped due to a problem of overboosting the turbo. 

Nissan have certainly not been very honest with the problems associated with this turbo boost problem which has led to a number of turbo failures and oil leaks. 

Get back to your dealer and get them to fix it.

Also join the UK X-Trail forum for more info at:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

BigJay1852 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Could anyone help me with a query on the performance of my UK spec 2005 X-trail 2.2 Dci SVE. I have had this car for just over 2 weeks and done approx 650miles in it but I feel that it is revving quite high through the gears compared to other X-trails that I have driven or tested. My car seems to rev at about 3000rpm in 5th gear around the 70-80mph mark and between 3500-4000rpm at 90-100mph in 6th gear which is supposed to be an overdrive gear. Other X-trails that I tested and drove certainly didn't rev this high and had a good turn of power when accerlerating even at higher speeds in 6th gear. Mine seems to be very sedate and I cannot feel the turbo kick in when using the higher gears like the other cars did. Am I being paranoid or is this normal?? By the way this is the second brand new car that I have had from Nissan as the first brand new one they sold me had a faulty whistling turbo from day 1!!!!
> 
> ...


I dont knwo much about tye YD22TI performance, but it's supposed to be very good at low revs, so the turbo should kick in early in the rev band.

Regarding the comment with the overdrive gear 90mph = 140kph/3500rpm = 40kph per every 1000 rpms, sounds right to me?? 

Hope this helps in that matter










And if yours is sedate, maybe you need a new MAF or ECU upgrade. I have heard a lot of bad overfueling histories & damaged cranks sensors in my country with the old yd22ti, but the new ones are suppossed to be bulletproof.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Wohhh.... craziness.
I didn't think Xtrail can get up to that speed because of it size and all.
Is that the diesel turbo ?



driftking said:


> I dont knwo much about tye YD22TI performance, but it's supposed to be very good at low revs, so the turbo should kick in early in the rev band.
> 
> Regarding the comment with the overdrive gear 90mph = 140kph/3500rpm = 40kph per every 1000 rpms, sounds right to me??
> 
> ...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Wohhh.... craziness.
> I didn't think Xtrail can get up to that speed because of it size and all.
> Is that the diesel turbo ?


That's a diesel X. You can see by the redline. I've driven my X to 210km/h before :fluffy:


----------



## BigJay1852 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Diesel engine perfromance*

I have had the boost sensor recall work done on my car today and it has made no diiference to the high rev rate. I was told that as I have the brand new model, my car actually has the remapped ECU on it anyway. The technician couldn't explain why my car sounds so clattery when changing gears though or why the clattering noise got louder in 2nd/3rd/4th gear between the 3500rpm-4000rpm rev range.

By the way I have a UK 2005 X-Trail 2.2DCi SVE turbo diesel (only had for 2 weeks with 800 miles on the clock now)

Any ideas anyone???

BigJay1852


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't think my X can go up that high at all... i mean I hven't try but last i took on the Highway it went up to 160km/h and it seems like it almost at it max. So does that mean Diesel are better than gas ??
If so thats great, because diesel is cheaper.



Terranismo said:


> That's a diesel X. You can see by the redline. I've driven my X to 210km/h before :fluffy:


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

That speed is possible i you are going downhill on a highway with the wind at your back :thumbup:


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*Tight diesels*



BigJay1852 said:


> Any ideas anyone???
> 
> BigJay1852


Hi BJ,

My diesel is clattery when it's cold - I think it's ok when it's hot - will have a listen and tell you. One question - what is your throttle response like? Mine is diabolical, but these engines can be 'tight' when new, I'm told. Mine has 2500 miles on it now and is beginning to bed-in but the recall info from Nissan mentions 'poor acceleration response' so I guess I'm due a visit to my dealer.

Maybe you should allow a couple of thousand miles and then start to complain if it doesn't improve?

Good luck anyway - and it's good to see more uk diesel owners on here!

Cheers,
Sulphur


----------



## BigJay1852 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sulphur man said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> My diesel is clattery when it's cold - I think it's ok when it's hot - will have a listen and tell you. One question - what is your throttle response like? Mine is diabolical, but these engines can be 'tight' when new, I'm told. Mine has 2500 miles on it now and is beginning to bed-in but the recall info from Nissan mentions 'poor acceleration response' so I guess I'm due a visit to my dealer.
> 
> ...


My throttle acceleration is terrible too but I have had the recall work done on the boost sensor with no improvement in performance. In fact I would say that it is noisier now than before. I hope that it quietens down with more miles but the loan car that I borrowed from Nissan was great....good acceleration, feel the turbo kick pulling in all gears, not very noisy etc and that one only had 1600 miles on the clock. I have just spoken to my dealer and they are telling me that Nissan GB Technical dept say my car sits with in its acceptable rev range (they bloody would say that though!!). Could you try running your car at 80mph in 5th & 6th gear and let me know what revs it is running at in each gear. Can you also tell me what year & model you have just for comparision?

Cheers,

Big Jay1852


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

BigJay1852 said:


> the loan car that I borrowed from Nissan was great....good acceleration, feel the turbo kick pulling in all gears, not very noisy etc and that one only had 1600 miles on the clock.


Interesting, I've had the same experience.

Can you tell me what sort of journeys you have been doing since you took delivery? Has it been all town driving or all motorway?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> I don't think my X can go up that high at all... i mean I hven't try but last i took on the Highway it went up to 160km/h and it seems like it almost at it max. So does that mean Diesel are better than gas ??
> If so thats great, because diesel is cheaper.


My X is gasoline powered.


----------



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

I sympathise.

I've an 04 2.2DI SVE and the acceleration is fine. However, had it 6 weeks (I acquired when 11 months old) and the turbo started whinning and the intercooler broke. Noise was terrible but no loss of power. Eventually sorted under warranty.

However, as I've vented on here before, Nissaon have never ben able to sort out the steering problems and I just put up with it now. Depending on the road camber the steering wheel is off centre, bizarre. I've been driving 22 years and it isn't right but Nissan can't find any faulkt. Tracking checked etc.

Suggest you get the turbo fully checked maybe via a 3rd party i.e not Nissan , will cost you but may solve the problem.

Good luck.


----------

